# Question about "Lucky Reptile Thermometer-Hygro Deluxe Pro"



## Spritey (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, sorry to email about the LTH-34, but i read your review, purchased one off ebay and it has turned up without instructions , could you give a little guidance one which sensor goes where please?

Kind regads

Trevor Crouch


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

http://www.luckyreptile.com/products/145/en/pid1,2$pid2,3335$pid3,55548/products.html

Just download the manual... 

Sent from my HTC A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------

